#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-25
<diegoud> buenas noches
<diegoud> tengo una pregunta compañeros
<Dexter2> buenas
<Dexter2> noche
<Dexter2> pregunte compañerp
<diegoud> la cuestion es estoy intentando instalar ububntu 10,10 en mi laptop y bien lo he hecho muchas veces en otras maquinas pero esta vez la maquina no me deja bootear 
<diegoud> no carga nada, no llega a la parte de configuracion, se queda alli y solo aparece una pantalla negra que dice que escriba help para mayor información
<diegoud> y bien lo hice pero no aparece ningun menu ni nada por el estilo
<diegoud> que debo hacer
<diegoud> actualmente tiene instalado windows 7 
<diegoud> y ya me he asqueado con ese SO
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-26
<santos_> señores ubuntu-co escribo con el interesde informar que ubuntu ya no envia copias gratuitas de cds, seria bueno que actualizaran el link
<santos_> exitos en todos sus proyectos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-28
<andres__> buenas tardes, tengo un problema gigante con Ubuntu 11.04, tengo un 'kernel panic' cuándo lo inicio desde CD
<andres__> qué puedo  hacer ?'
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-29
<IngForigua> andresmujica: wow que puntualidad
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esa es la aptitud :D
<IngForigua> tabla pa andresmujicasi no va a la release party
<andresmujica> hahaah
<andresmujica> tengo la sesión abierta como desde hace 3 dias
<andresmujica> la recibo de una vez
<andresmujica> no voy a estar en el país
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<andresmujica> :(
<andresmujica> estare de corazon
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en serio!
<SergioMeneses> no jodas!
<andresmujica> les mandare gente invitada
<andresmujica> pa que vaya
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S
<andresmujica> :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mande al perrito xD
<andresmujica> a samuel ??
<andresmujica> heheh
<andresmujica> no el no toma cerveza
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaj a q no!
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua leyeron el correo q envie?
<IngForigua> no
<IngForigua> andresmujica: uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<IngForigua> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<IngForigua> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<IngForigua> como nos abandonaaaaa!!!!!!! xDDDDDDd
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica ...solo juanmarquez y julianalarcon estan en gmail ya los contacte pero andan aus :S
<IngForigua> juan es del concilio?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no se cual es el correo, de hoy no veo ninguno, es del otro dia ????
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si el de los temas
<andresmujica> ahh ok..
<andresmujica> sip, yo lo respondi incluso
<andresmujica> agregando el tema 0. revisión del acta pasada
<andresmujica> que julian quedo de enviar
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si pero no la andamado el cabezon ese xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, respeto a lo de los foros
<SergioMeneses> yo opino q direccionarlos a los Españoles
<andresmujica> sip, ya puse en el wiki el enlace a esos.
<andresmujica> los que teniamos en colombia estsan caidos, sale error de php en l adb
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si esos los sabotearon los mas de feo :s
<SergioMeneses> con cosas XXX
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica voy a recolectar algo de material para mandarle al andphe de lo q me quedo por aqui
<IngForigua> no hay quorum
<SergioMeneses> es poco pero le dije q se defendiera con eso!
<andresmujica> uyyy buenisimo
<IngForigua> neeeeee ni cambio de horario sirve
<andresmujica> y hollman esta pidiendo algo para bararnquila
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ojo con el material
<andresmujica> ya pedi 
<SergioMeneses> pongase a llorar por eso!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso!!!
<andresmujica> 2 cajas de cd
<andresmujica> y 2 conference pack
<SergioMeneses> pulle a esa gente :D
<andresmujica> deberian llegar en 15 dias
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, las necesitamos para el campus
<andresmujica> de hecho voy a preguntar again a ver que ha pasado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> yo compre 100 virgenes hoy
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud tiene razon y hoy no pienso transnochar :S
<andresmujica> que bien!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud cuando tiene lo de la charla?
<IngForigua> el sabado
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: igual estoy demolido
<IngForigua> de las 10:15 no paso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no hoy chicharrones en esa empresa :S
<SergioMeneses> menos mal q el salario lo justifica xD
<IngForigua> ojala pudiera decir lo mismo
<andresmujica> cual empresa de que hablan??
<IngForigua> invite a nuestro ultimo ubun tu member a la sala
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso!
<andresmujica> super
<SergioMeneses> man yo no lo conozco
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> cuantos somos ya??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, 10 no?
<IngForigua> aja 10
<IngForigua> cesar dijo que se iba a lanzar
<SergioMeneses> deberiamos invitarlo al concilio
<IngForigua> voy a asesorarlo como lo hice con julian
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso!
<IngForigua> pero venga
<IngForigua> n
<SergioMeneses> avisen y le damos testimonios
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> insisto
<SergioMeneses> oigan como quedo la wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<IngForigua> hay gente que si hace y gente que no
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lastimosamente... ud esta en lo correcto
<IngForigua> renovemos concilio ola!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q opina de lo q dice IngForigua ?¿
<andresmujica> hmmppfff... es bravo eso.. duro de hacer...
<andresmujica> creo que el reemplazo se esta dando naturalmente
<andresmujica> ya han entrado dos...
<andresmujica> que vaya entrando el nuevo 
<andresmujica> no se..
<andresmujica> esta vaina tiene su complejidad
<IngForigua> hay 2 que no hacen nada
<andresmujica> por lo que es comunitario...
<andresmujica> me gusta lo de sacar por fallas sin excusa
<andresmujica> digamos si no va a 3 reuniones seguidas sin justificacion queda fuera
<SergioMeneses> si... menos mal hay reemplazos asi ya casi nos retiramos 
<andresmujica> pues lo ideal -creo yo- es que el concilio tenaga un ciclo de dos años
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso!
<SergioMeneses> q mas gente se vincule!
<andresmujica> para dar estabilidad y poder hacer cosas teniendo en cuenta que esto se mueve leeeento
<SergioMeneses> y participe :D
<andresmujica> sip, pero tampoco podemos convertir esto en un mundo de gente
<andresmujica> es mas
<andresmujica> de pronto ingforigua tiene razon
<andresmujica> en vez de agrandarlo, hacerlo mas pequeño
<andresmujica> max 5 personas..
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, puede ser!
<SergioMeneses> me suena
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces tocaria estrcuturalo bien
<SergioMeneses> *estructurarlo
<andresmujica> me acaban de confirmar que uno de los conference pack y a esta en camino
<andresmujica> y que el otro lo mandan en un par de semanas porque estan "haciendo ajustes"
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso!
<andresmujica> la distribucion de este material nos toca hacerla con ojimetro
<SergioMeneses> asi me gusta mi contact :D
<andresmujica> IngForigua: 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ojo... guarde para el campus
<andresmujica> si ya les habias mandado y no huicieron la tarea del wiki y del reporte y de las fotos
<andresmujica> NO LES MANDAMOS
<andresmujica> hasta que se pongan al dia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, quien?
<andresmujica> hay varios que pidieron  y se les mando y no hicieron lodel wiki , fotos ni correo
<andresmujica> se acuerda de la pagina MaterialEventos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, toca administrarlo con mucho cuidado y sabiduria!
<SergioMeneses> igual el material a nosotros nos cuesta!
<andresmujica> DESDE QUE Mostremos que se hizo con el material
<andresmujica> los gringos nos mandan lo que pidamos
<andresmujica> pero necesitamos mostrar y documentar que se ha hecho
<andresmujica> evidenciarlo
<andresmujica> eso es lo basico para ellos
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> que mal
<andresmujica> nadie llego
<andresmujica> venga tocando otro punto
<andresmujica> lo del grupo de estudio es el mismo hacklab
<andresmujica> enrutemos eso para que sigan siendo los hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no se... IngForigua ud q sabe de eso
<SergioMeneses> ?
<andresmujica> es cambio de nombre y ya...  
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, me parece lo mejor!
<andresmujica> la vida es un circulo y la misma comunidad llego otra vez a los hacklab
<andresmujica> pero con otro nombre
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso! jajaja es mas lo iba a comentar en ese hilo pero no me parecio xD
<andresmujica> hagalo de una
<andresmujica> muestreles que ya lo hicimos hace un año largo
<andresmujica> que tenemos material
<andresmujica> que quedo en el wiki
<andresmujica> que hay fotos
<andresmujica> que retomemos esa experiencia
<andresmujica> y la enriquecemos con las nuevas ideas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el fincho me hago un buen correo, a mi estilo ..mañana se q no voy a alcanzar :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua la verdad no em gusta quedar esperando
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> se cierra la sesion
<SergioMeneses> ...a depurar el concilio y rescatar la gente q quiera trabajar
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ya debe estar dormido
<SergioMeneses> ya me dio rabia
<SergioMeneses> de veras
<andresmujica> nooooo
<SergioMeneses> eso es falta de respeto
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> no lo haga
<andresmujica> pongale cuidado
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que esto se mueve lento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no men... asi no podemos
<andresmujica> es mi teoría
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<andresmujica> toca apretar la tuerca como ud dice
<andresmujica> y tiene razon en lo del respeto
<andresmujica> pero no se deje afectar por eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, todos trabajamos estudias y demas :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero con una persona mas! solo una el trabajo sería menos y mas conforable no cree?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ud sabe q yo siempre busco lo mejor para el team... y esto no es sano
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> claro
<andresmujica> reciclaje es que lo llaman
<andresmujica> el IngForigua se durmio
<SergioMeneses> ping IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> debe andar viendo la novela :s
<IngForigua> noooo estaba haciendo el mandado
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<IngForigua> bueno gente
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica no se uds q opinen! pero bueno... yo sigo con uds hasta el final!
<IngForigua> yo convoco a una revotacion
<IngForigua> de los miembros
<IngForigua> del concilio
<IngForigua> en base a lo que ha aportado
<andresmujica> pues hacerle a ver que pasa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, parece bueno pero pone a la gente nueva en desventaja
<IngForigua> un hilo por persona del concilio
<andresmujica> nop
<andresmujica> ellos tienen ganas
<IngForigua> solo a los antiguos
<andresmujica> yo diria que ni siquiera se necesita votar
<IngForigua> un tipo ubuntu member
<andresmujica> que digan en definitiva
<andresmujica> si estan o no estan
<andresmujica> y es
<andresmujica> o
<andresmujica> hacemos una reunion a la ubuntu member
<andresmujica> y votamos
<andresmujica> +1 0 -1
<IngForigua> andres haga ese email
<IngForigua> de quienes siguen
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, me parece conveniente ademas andresmujica es el contacto
<IngForigua> A alarcon lo comprendo 100 %
<SergioMeneses> es el "cargo" mas alto de la organizacion
<SergioMeneses> ...julian aporta y demasiado
<SergioMeneses> eso si!!!
<andresmujica> contacto !=  administrador
<andresmujica> tengan eso en cuenta
<IngForigua> si lastima que le toque tan duro
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero es el cargo mas visible
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, == el de las niñas
<andresmujica> uyy eso me gusta
<andresmujica> donde
<andresmujica> cuales
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua el concilio deberia volver a sus origenes y ser de solo 5 personas!
<SergioMeneses> el resto son miembros oficiales colaboradores
<SergioMeneses> y sale!
<SergioMeneses> sumando a los umembers
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, buenas como va hermano!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si vio q ya esta oficalmente en las wikis :D
<JoseGutierrez> bien gracias a DIOS
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso!
<IngForigua> great!!!
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos tengo una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si?
<JoseGutierrez> que paso con las cuentas de correos de ubuntu-co.com  todavian continuan o se descontinuaron definitivamente??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ...julian nos daba hoy un reporte de eso!
<SergioMeneses> pero no ha llegado
<JoseGutierrez> haaa ok,,, no muchachos con todo respeto este horario si es fatal especialmente para mi jajaja
<IngForigua> hay que depurar el concilio
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, tranquilo a nosotros tampoco nos sirve de a mucho
<SergioMeneses> yo ando desde las 6am funcionando y desde las 8am en la ofi hasta las 8pm :S
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: =
<IngForigua> andres compa como vamos hacer la limpieza del concilio?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ?
<andresmujica> redracta ndo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua JoseGutierrez a mi no me molestaria un sabado o domingo con tal q estuvieramos todos presentes
<IngForigua> el domingo a las 7 por mi de una
<SergioMeneses> ....ome es q no responden ni por la lista de correos :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, puede ser!
<SergioMeneses> creo q las cosas iban mejor cuando eramos administradores... 
 * SergioMeneses se pone nostálgico
<JoseGutierrez> en que sentido iban mejor las cosas antes SergioMeneses??
<IngForigua> no las cosas van bien
<andresmujica> el administrador era hollman
<IngForigua> solo que hay personas que no se comprometen
<andresmujica> acuerdese
<andresmujica> fecto hollman
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, nooo el era el contacto
<IngForigua> rm -rf hollman
<IngForigua> hollman>/dev/null/
<SergioMeneses> los administradores eramos jualian, juan, sirderigo, ud y yo
<IngForigua> sirderigo mari**
<JoseGutierrez> andresmujica otra vez con el cuentico de hollman
<andresmujica> hahahah
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, estabamos mas en contacto... la lista se movia mas... nos haciamos sentir mas... no se veo q ultimamente estamos muy apagados
<JoseGutierrez> por lo visto va a pasar lo mismo todas las reuniones jajaja
<andresmujica> rm -rf hollma
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, lo q pasa es q el concilio pasa por una etapa de renovacion pero no siempre ha sido asi...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  cual su wiki ??
<IngForigua> por ahi aveces asoma dany
<andresmujica> cual es su wiki??
<IngForigua> a los eventos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, acuerdese q hay q pasar lo del flisol por ciudades xD
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<SergioMeneses> Juan Márquez: Sergio hoy me disculpo, estoy armando el server para el flisol y estoy lleno de tareas
<IngForigua> porque no mandan un hp correo que pena la palabra
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  al fin nos ponemos a votar o que simplemente digan si se van o se quedan, sin juicios ni señalamiento alguno???
<IngForigua> andresmujica: si el correo
<IngForigua> no me gustan los juicios
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  por favor deme el link de su wiki page, quiero saber de usted
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: tiene fotos de bucaramanga?
<JoseGutierrez> andresmujica es wiki.ubuntu.com/josegutierrez
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ... JoseGutierrez es de cali
<SergioMeneses> cesar es el de bucaramanga
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> lno queria admitirlo
<IngForigua> pero confundo a cesar con jose
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se nota!
<IngForigua> jojojo buena noticia
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ya q lo veo por aqui
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, el compañero IngForigua se ha contactado con uds para lo de la capacitacion?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: shhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> (22:00:35) Carlos Zambrano Ubuntu-co: (22:00:29) Carlos Zambrano - czam: mk
<IngForigua> (22:00:32) Carlos Zambrano - czam: tengo las de wikileaks
<IngForigua> (22:00:38) Carlos Zambrano - czam: quedaron muy muy Hps de bacanas
<IngForigua> (22:01:23) IngForigua: see?
<IngForigua> (22:01:29) IngForigua: ole hay de u-co?
<IngForigua> (22:01:30) Carlos Zambrano Ubuntu-co: las de uco
<IngForigua> (22:01:32) Carlos Zambrano Ubuntu-co: y las de android
<IngForigua> (22:01:34) Carlos Zambrano Ubuntu-co: que gonorrea
<IngForigua> (22:01:37) Carlos Zambrano Ubuntu-co: ahora subo fotos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esperar a ver!
<IngForigua> tenemos camisetas de u-co
<SergioMeneses> q me haga una para cuando suba a bogota!
<IngForigua> ufff las polos quedaron del carajo!!!!!!!!1
<andresmujica> listo papa
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso!
<andresmujica> leanlo aver
<IngForigua> voy
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no ha llegado nada
<stOrmBlast> ya se acabo :-| ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, \o
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: que mas viejo
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, hola como van ? que pena hasta ahora llego de la U
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, tranquilo
<stOrmBlast> ya acabaron ??
<IngForigua> si sergio tiene razon
<IngForigua> con la mano en el pecho los unicos del concilio somos nosotros y alarcon
<SergioMeneses> ahora si
<stOrmBlast> pero esque nosotros acabamos de llegar y yo dije que a mi este horario no me servia por las clases :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ...andphe es de confianza y siempre documenta :D
<SergioMeneses> es de los miembros de u-co q mas colabora
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast uds tienen por hay un tema atrasado con IngForigua aprovechen y cuadren eso ya!
<stOrmBlast> eso si de una
<JoseGutierrez> aja
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez que mas parce 
<JoseGutierrez> bien parce 
<andresmujica> sip de acuerdo 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, muy buen correo! ... stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez IngForigua les recomiendo q lo lean y lo respondan cuando puedan
<andresmujica> responda de una vez tonz
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ando en eso
<andresmujica> cuando puedan no, de one
<stOrmBlast> yo lo respondo de una vez, pero insisto este horario no me conviene :(
<IngForigua> en esas ando
<IngForigua> huy si
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: que peinsa de un domingo a las 7?
<andresmujica> bueno me pondre a trabajar, tengo que terminar 100 cosas para poder viajar...
<IngForigua> andresmujica: exitos
<IngForigua> andresmujica: dele permiso a nico pa que valla a la fiesta jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua de una !
<IngForigua> permiso remunerado xDDDDD
<andresmujica> ahhahaha
<andresmujica> pues la misión que tiene nico es llevarse a mas de uno de aca
<andresmujica> tengo una chica 
<andresmujica> muy pila muy pila
<andresmujica> es de las juventudes microsoft
<andresmujica> es lider microsoft
<andresmujica> ha dictado charlas y promocionado productos con microsoft
<andresmujica> hagan de cuenta lo que hacemos nosotros con Ubuntu pero en microsoft
<andresmujica> obviamente es fan de eso
<andresmujica> POR ESO LA CONTRATE!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol
<andresmujica> y aquí como usamos Ubuntu pues ella ha ido conociendo, en el laptop de la cassa tiene ya el dual boot
<andresmujica> y ahi va...
<andresmujica> todavia esta atrincherada
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jaja invitela a la fiesta de lanzamiento
<andresmujica> si esa es la idea 
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<SergioMeneses> nos la recomienda
<SergioMeneses> nosotros la formateamos!
<andresmujica> jajja
<andresmujica> ojo!
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  tiene el link del release party ??
<IngForigua> andres
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<IngForigua> ups\
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/NattyReleaseParty
 * IngForigua se rie a carcajadas
<IngForigua> y que valla edwin garzon completamos
<IngForigua> mua jua jua jua jua
<IngForigua> vaya
<IngForigua> si esta buena?
<IngForigua> mua jua jua jua
<IngForigua> quiza el formateado sea yo xDDDDDDDDDDd
<stOrmBlast> que tal el nuevo ubuntu :P?
<IngForigua> jum
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez listo ya respondi!
<IngForigua> ando en windows
<IngForigua> shhhhhhhhhhhhh
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua ¬¬
<IngForigua> si ando en windows
<IngForigua> de hecho hace mucho no cojo un ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jorge rojas dijo q iba apuntelo!!1
<IngForigua> a siiiii estra tarde
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, el nuevo esta super! yo actualice al medio dia y ahora le tengo unity2D y va al pelo
<IngForigua> que me salvo la vida
<IngForigua> ubuntu server 10.04
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, estoy pensando en instalar
<andresmujica> IngForigua: venga pero donde es, ahi no dice
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, le recomiendo a stOrmBlast y a JoseGutierrez pongase pilas hombre!
<IngForigua>  ya que no se si seguir o no! <<<--- esta fumado SergioMeneses jajaja
<stOrmBlast> eso tabla pa IngForigua xD
<IngForigua> andres maNana pongo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esa es la verdad... ya llevo 3 años en esto hermano!
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> thks
<IngForigua> es que ni se el nombre del chuzo
<IngForigua> es cerca a la 30 con cll 45
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso! tabla para IngForigua !!!
<IngForigua> y ya se mamo naaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja tyo soy mas antiguo q ud jajaja 
<IngForigua> yo tengo solo unos meses menos que ud
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, de edad??
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> Si como no
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez les quiero comentar algo
<IngForigua> mire
<SergioMeneses> estan?
<IngForigua> Sergio Meneses                                               2009-05-12 20:00:47 COT                 2009-05-12                                                                  –                                                                                 Approved
<IngForigua> Ing. Forigua                                               2009-10-05 23:37:21 COT                 2009-10-05                                                                  –                                                                                 Approved
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : si
<IngForigua> solo 5 meses si llora jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez les quiero hacer extensiva una disculpa! lastimosamente uds han tenido que vivir como miembros del concilio una etapa muy dura :S y andamos haciendo muchos cambios y a lo mejor uds se han decepcionado un poco :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, 1 de karma https://launchpad.net/~andres.mujica
<SergioMeneses> y yo 0
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> no me lo recuerde que me pongo a llorar
<andresmujica> llegue a tener 4000
<andresmujica> con eso viaje a barcelona gastos pagos por canonical
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: si sabía eso ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no!!! en serio?
<SergioMeneses> miercoles!
<andresmujica> hmmm vea usted..
<andresmujica> sip
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, pues en realidad como dije antes yo sigo con las ganas y la fuerza, y espero crecer junto a todos uds
<andresmujica> canonical me llevo al Ubuntu Developer Summit para Karmic
<andresmujica> gastos pagos
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, tengalo por seguro hermano! andamos en eso!!!
<andresmujica> desde aión
<andresmujica> hotel 5 estrellas
<andresmujica> comidas
<andresmujica> y viáticos
<andresmujica> todo por diagnosticar y ayudar a resolver bugs
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, super!
<IngForigua> 2008-09-23 SergioMeneses 2009-03-15 IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> I want be MOTU
<stOrmBlast> yho no tengo karma :(
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuando ud entro yo ya era admin asi q no siga con la pelea xD
<IngForigua> naaaaaaa casi igual SergioMeneses
<JoseGutierrez> que pena me saco la pagina parece ser
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, 
<SergioMeneses> <SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez les quiero hacer extensiva una disculpa! lastimosamente uds han tenido que vivir como miembros del concilio una etapa muy dura :S y andamos haciendo muchos cambios y a lo mejor uds se han decepcionado un poco :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> 6 meses mas viejo que yo y 5 mas que yo de admin
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: xDDD
<SergioMeneses> tabla a IngForigua por intenso!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tabla por lloroon xDDDD
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast uds son el futuro de u-co! y lo digo en serio!!!
<SergioMeneses> es mas q vaina!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast quien quiere ser apadrinado por mi?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, yo
<andresmujica> yo
<IngForigua> huy no!!!!
 * IngForigua mode flame
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: fresco que en bogota va querer trabajar 3 aNos mas
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez uds los sabados en la tarde estan ocupados?
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses; yo no :P
<JoseGutierrez> si
<JoseGutierrez> acabo de responder el correo 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, los domingos a eso de las 3?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, sabado enla mañana?
<JoseGutierrez> a mi me sirve todos los dias despues de las 7:30 pm
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast el sabado a las 8pm estan cuapdos?
<SergioMeneses> *ocupados?
<JoseGutierrez> menos los dias martes , miercoles, jueves que puedo despues de las 9:45 pm
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses , yo estoy disponible
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast nos vemos este sabado y empezamos a trabajar les parece... sesiones de 1 hora?
<stOrmBlast> de una
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez  stOrmBlast este sabado los 3 en el ubunut-co.meeting!
<SergioMeneses> los espeor puntuales
<SergioMeneses> *espero
<stOrmBlast> hora?
<andresmujica> muchachos
<andresmujica> la verdad para mi es imposible fin de semana
<andresmujica> las reuniones
<andresmujica> o eso es para otra cosa??
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez 8pm
<stOrmBlast> cuentas conmigo :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso es para seguir la capacitacion de ellos como miembros del concilio
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, vos tienes que estar verdad?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, el esta invitado... 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<stOrmBlast> bien :P
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> muchachos ya dimos por acabada la sesion! asi q tienen q madrugar pueden retirarse si les conviene :D
<SergioMeneses> ...sino sigamos en OT
<SergioMeneses> pero por el canal #ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> que pena estaba viendo la novela
<IngForigua> sabado no
<IngForigua> el sabado es pa salir
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sacrifique un par de sabados por sus pupilos!
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez igual el q los va a capacitar soy yo!
<stOrmBlast> eso!
 * stOrmBlast tabla IngForigua !xD
<JoseGutierrez_> que pena la pagina me esta botando
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhh pense que hablaban de la reunion del concilio
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: mumble + vinagre
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hablabamos q nos reunimos con stOrmBlast el proximo sabado a las 8pm
<stOrmBlast> este sabado ?
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, naaa a lo antiguo como me enseñaron ami!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si
<stOrmBlast> de una
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, hagale solo un par de sabados y listo!
<JoseGutierrez_> ok claro cuenta con mi presencia SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: nada privativo
<SergioMeneses> igual uds tienen ya ciertas bases  q hay q explotar
<stOrmBlast> por mi de una yo casi ni salgo el sueldito no da pa eso :(
<stOrmBlast> xD
<IngForigua> skipe es pa niNas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no nada... puro irc
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez_: creese un identica parce
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el mumble no creo q valla bien con la version nueva
<IngForigua> ayudenos a postira a !uco
<SergioMeneses> toca esperar a q la parcheen
<SergioMeneses> siempre es asi
<SergioMeneses> desde la 8.10
<IngForigua> a sepirothe lo capacite rebn
<IngForigua> ud habla es de ekiga jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ando repreocupado por los proyectos!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> eso pues los dos nos capacitan :D no ?
<SergioMeneses> ambos
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> tonc con vinagre
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nada de eso!
<IngForigua> a mie me dieron uan clase virtual de emacs con mumble y vinagre
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hay vemos
<SergioMeneses> a ver q me invento!
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, que dicen ?
<SergioMeneses> por hay me contactaron blogeros españoles para lo de la open week
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, de q?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, stOrmBlast> eso pues los dos nos capacitan :D no ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no solo yo... IngForigua no se si quiera participar!
<IngForigua> ole dejen ir a dormir a SergioMeneses esta de malas pulgas
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<JoseGutierrez_> jajajaaj
<stOrmBlast> lol
<SergioMeneses> :S
 * SergioMeneses piensa desde cuando se volvio el papa de u-co :S
<JoseGutierrez_> el papa o el abuelo jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, el abuelo es andresmujica repete mano!
 * SergioMeneses recuerda cuando andresmujica lo entrenaba en las bugjam :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, stOrmBlast cambio de planes... estan?
<stOrmBlast> si :P
<JoseGutierrez_> como que cambio de planes SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez_: viejo se conecta a las 7 pm el sabado o le doy tabla
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ud será mi padawan y JoseGutierrez_ ud será entrenado por IngForigua !
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ud puede el sabado enla mañana?
 * SergioMeneses en la noche juega wow
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, tengo reunion en CUSOL-UIS
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: juegue dofus
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no sea cochino
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oks... en la tarde?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pero que
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, en la noche en la tarde estudio :$
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, :S
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez_: de una a las 7?
<IngForigua> se conecta a gtalk
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, a q horas esta libre?
<IngForigua> se instala mumble y vinagre
<stOrmBlast> desde las 7pm
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, nos vemos el sabado a las 7pm en punto
<stOrmBlast> de una!
<SergioMeneses> en el canal de #ubuntu-co
<stOrmBlast> Cuenta conmigo !
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso!
<stOrmBlast> y el domingo tambien !
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, serás un jedi! mientras q JoseGutierrez_ un sith
<stOrmBlast> (a)
<SergioMeneses> saben q no me gusta de unity... el pulsar las opciones con Alt :S
<JoseGutierrez_> what??
<stOrmBlast> como asi SergioMeneses ?
<stOrmBlast> instruyeme
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cual vinagre!!! eso ssh purito! como los machos!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, los menos de las app se ven raros y no se no muy accesibles xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno es mas de diseño
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: esta al ataque no jajaja
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, dice: "Dame una terminal y conquistare al mundo!"
<stOrmBlast> ahhhhhhhh si eso vi jajajaj, yo aun estoy pensando si actualizar
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez_: que si peude el sabado a las 7 pm
<SergioMeneses> me pregunto q tal estara lernid?
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez_: ? apure que SergioMeneses esta que me mata
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> mato y como del muerto!
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez_: pilas que ese man me juakea
<IngForigua> si puede a las 7 pm del sabado
<IngForigua> a vaina ya me esta haciendo un denial of service
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso iba a decir
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pille
<SergioMeneses> http://mumble.es/
<stOrmBlast> :O
<SergioMeneses> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2008/02/07/vinagre-escritorio-remoto-seguro/
<SergioMeneses> valla leyendo
<SergioMeneses> eso lo vamos a implementar el sabado
<stOrmBlast> vale empiezo
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, fresco cuando pueda! no deje de hacer sus cosas!
<IngForigua> naaa no se enrrede
<IngForigua> eso es facil
<stOrmBlast> ahorita no hago nada :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso!
<SergioMeneses> valla leyendo lo q le pase entonces
<SergioMeneses> asi va creciendo en la fuerza!
<stOrmBlast> :P
<JoseGutierrez> bueno feliz noches a todos la pagina me esta botando muy de seguido
<JoseGutierrez> que descansen
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, buena noche
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez buena noche parce 
<SergioMeneses> q descanse hermano
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, yo vere! el sabado puntualito!!!
<JoseGutierrez> ok gracias lo mismo para ustedes
<JoseGutierrez> pero me capacitas tu SergioMeneses o el IngForigua??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, yo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, I'll be your master!!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, otra cosa q tal es ud para el ingles?
<SergioMeneses> aaa miercoles no
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, a ud lo capacita IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> yo cpacito a stOrmBlast 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me confundi
<SergioMeneses> q pena
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseGutierrez> ok no problem
<IngForigua> vaina no queria trasnochar pero toco]
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, pero si tiene alguna duda me puede preguntar... lo mismo stOrmBlast si tiene alguna duda con algo q le diga puede preguntar
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo d menos!
<stOrmBlast> ok
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q uds aprendan :D
<IngForigua> http://www.tiendageek.org/es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=4
<stOrmBlast> quiero el maletin de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, porq las del team son mas caras?
<JoseGutierrez> bye....
<IngForigua> porque tienen un apoyo a u-co
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aaa super!
<SergioMeneses> eso me gusta!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q mande a hacer para de este sabado en 8
<SergioMeneses> yo me compro la mia!! de una!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua stOrmBlast bueno ya me despido... tengo q madrugar a trabajar
<stOrmBlast> nites Master (a)
<IngForigua> bn
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jeje your point!!
<stOrmBlast> peren peren
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, .. IngForigua is your father!! 
<stOrmBlast> pregunta :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ask?
<stOrmBlast> el akrma como se adquiere ?
<SergioMeneses> tell us!
<stOrmBlast> karma **
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, participando
<stOrmBlast> ahhhh, es el mismo de LP ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, haciendo traducciones a ubuntu, manejando bugs, empaquetando el software de ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> yo quiero :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si... LP es una plataforma de proyectos, vealo como una biblioteca interactiva de proyectos
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, super! pero eso tiene su "ciencia"
<SergioMeneses> o mejor dicho su "derecho"
<stOrmBlast> bien con el tiempo se puede :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, para eso es la capacitacion q vas a tener 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si claro
<SergioMeneses> en los buenos tiempos tuve como 2000 de karma
<stOrmBlast> :O
<SergioMeneses> cuando andresmujica me instruia en bugs
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ademas rspondiendo preguntas de LP tambien se da karma
<SergioMeneses> ese es el soporte de LP
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora si nos vemos... buena noche
<stOrmBlast> q descances :P
<IngForigua> chaos
<IngForigua> =
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-30
<temporal> Hola, tengo un DELL Inspiron 6400 y acabo de actualizar a Ubuntu 11.04, todo marcha bien excepto la tarjeta WLAN, el driver está instalado pero aparentemente la tarjeta no está activada ... alguna idea de qué puedo hacer?
<temporal> quit
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-01
<luisjaime> buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez , o/ como vamos ?
<JoseGutierrez> bien gracias a DIOS
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: seguimos por aqui la capacitacion y incluimos a JoseGutierrez  :D
<stOrmBlast> de una!
<JoseGutierrez> huyyy agreguen a este ponche con forigua no pasa nada jajaja
 * stOrmBlast i like 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: ya stOrmBlast sabe sobre como manejar la documentacion de la wiki :D ...asi q como tarea para saber si stOrmBlast  aprrendio el te enseñara a manejar la documentacion de la wiki... escucharon lso dos?
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseGutierrez dele el beneficio de la duda... uno no sabe q contratiempos o inconvenientes pueden suceder, de los cuales ninguno estamos exceptos 
<JoseGutierrez> storBlast luego me enseñas vale
<stOrmBlast> yeah !
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseGutierrez stOrmBlast estan? vamos a seguir ya!
<stOrmBlast> cuanta con eso compañero (H)!
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a hablar del motor de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez para uds cual es el mayor recurso que posee Ubuntu-Co?
<stOrmBlast> nosotros
<JoseGutierrez> su gente
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez exacto!
<SergioMeneses> el recurso humano es lo mas importante en U-co
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> por eso promovemos tanto la participacion
<SergioMeneses> y a diferencia de otras personas no somos discriminadores ni nada por el estilo!
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> algo q si deben cumplir al ser administradores
<SergioMeneses> es fomentar el orden y el buen trato en el team
<SergioMeneses> comenzando por el trato entre nosotros mismos
<SergioMeneses> y dando ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> ...en esta parte les quiero hacer hincapié en el uso de la lista 
<SergioMeneses> uds van a ser referentes en el team por ser miembros del concilio
<SergioMeneses> asi q siempre que escriban... saluden al team, escriban con buena ortografia y eviten dar opiniones personales a nombre del concilio, salvo si en una reunión se te da permiso de discutir un tema a nombre del concilio
<SergioMeneses> ...hay q recordar q escribir al nombre del concilio es hablar en nombre de muchas personas q llevamos años en el team!
<stOrmBlast> bueno info
<JoseGutierrez> es importante primero consultar antes de responder en nombre del concilio
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez  preguntas respecto a eso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: eso!
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> es fundamental
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast ahora... siempre hay q fomentar la participacion de la gente!
<SergioMeneses> ya que la vinculacion a mas personas hace q crezacamos como comunidad
<SergioMeneses> lo que genera un relevo en el personal que es sano :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast en cuanto  a los eventos
<SergioMeneses> el team siempre apoya todo evento de software libre o opensource en que nos inviten :D
<SergioMeneses> y si nos hacen participes podemos colaborar con material 
<SergioMeneses> asi como hacemos en lso flisoles, barcamp's, entre otros
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, en cuanto a los eventos si invitan a alguien de el concilio, que requerimientos tienen para asistir ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: cuando llegan invitaciones...
<SergioMeneses> lo primero es mirar la persona del team mas cercana!
<SergioMeneses> ud sabe para evitar grandes gastos a los q nos invitan
<SergioMeneses> aveces invitan a miembros en especifico
<SergioMeneses> a mi me invitaron ahorita al campus
<stOrmBlast> pero igual los que nos inviten deben cubrir gastos ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: si
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: es una invitacion
<SergioMeneses> es logico
<SergioMeneses> pero nosotros retribuimos en parte... con gente capacitada para la conferencia o ponencia y material del team :D
<SergioMeneses> como cds, stikers, esferos y publicidad
<stOrmBlast> ahhh bien :P
<SergioMeneses> ...ademas con publicidad del evento en nuestras paginas oficiales y la reseña en nuestras wikis
<stOrmBlast> ahhh bien :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez alguna duda respecto al manejo de la comunidad?
<SergioMeneses> alguna situacion a comentar?
<stOrmBlast> como solicitamos material en dado caso a una invitacion ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: por ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> tu me invitas
<SergioMeneses> ...me pasar una invitacion formal por correo
<JoseGutierrez> todo para un evento se debe gestionar tambien atraves del concilio??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: deja termino de responder la de stOrmBlast :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: en la invitacion usualmente viene q si quieren cds... q es lo mas comun
<SergioMeneses> ya nosotros le sumanos stikers, esferos y demas ...siempre q tengamos disponibles :D
<stOrmBlast> cada cuanto estan disponibles y como se gestiona la peticion de material ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<SergioMeneses> ahora paso a responder a JoseGutierrez 
<SergioMeneses> mira JoseGutierrez 
<stOrmBlast> ok
<SergioMeneses> el concilio maneja todo en el team
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> para llevar informacion en los reportes
<SergioMeneses> aunq los miembros del concilio  no participen en los eventos!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<SergioMeneses> la mayoria de eventos son con gente q no es del concilio
<SergioMeneses> pero!!!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast atentos a esto
<SergioMeneses> si! piden ayuda... siempre debe ser por parte de un miembro oficial del team!!!
<SergioMeneses> y atraves de el gestionamos el material del evento
<SergioMeneses> ...el miembro del team ( sea o no del conciilio) se compromete a hacer un informe de la participacion del evento, asi como subir fotos y demas materiales
<SergioMeneses> ...luego los miembros del concilio cojemos esa info y la almacenamos en nuestras wikis
<SergioMeneses> ....al tenerlas en las wikis generamos reportes como este
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010
<SergioMeneses> les pido q lo vean y detallen
<SergioMeneses> hay esta lo q el team hizo antes de la reaprovacion
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez preguntas respecto a los eventos?
<stOrmBlast> si una mas
<stOrmBlast> en dado caso que nos inviten y no haya material y digamos que contamos con un mes para el evento como se solicita de nuestra aprte el material
<SergioMeneses> ...pido un segundo q me llaman al telefono
<JoseGutierrez> ok dale
<stOrmBlast> ok
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<SergioMeneses> q pena
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: no
<JoseGutierrez> tranquilo 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: no
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: siempre tenemos material!
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q se maneja un inventario
<stOrmBlast> ahhhh 
<stOrmBlast> bien 
<SergioMeneses> cuando nos vemos cortos y planeamos q se vienen muchos eventos mandamos a pedir mas
<SergioMeneses> pero ojo
<SergioMeneses> no pedimos por pedir
<SergioMeneses> pedimos lo q calculamos q usamos
<SergioMeneses> la idea es no desperdiciar material...
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ya q el material es costoso y la traida al pais nos cuesta dinero! dienro q sale de nuestro bolsillo
<stOrmBlast> ahhhh bien, quien hace esa gestion ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: el contacto = andresmujica
<stOrmBlast> ok
<SergioMeneses> luego q el pide
<SergioMeneses> cuando necesitamos el decimos q nos mande
<SergioMeneses> asi funciona :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast mas preguntas?
<stOrmBlast> nope
<JoseGutierrez> no por el momento
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: ?
<SergioMeneses> denmen un seg... me llama mi madre
<JoseGutierrez> dale : )
<stOrmBlast> ok
<stOrmBlast> :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez volvi
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora les pregunto!
<stOrmBlast> :P
<SergioMeneses> saben porq la primera tarea de los nuevos miembros del concilio es ser administradores de la lista de correos?
<stOrmBlast> no, la verdad no
<JoseGutierrez> ni idea
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez para q se vallan familiarizando con el manejo de la comunidad... y adquieran experiencia como community maganers!
<SergioMeneses> ..luego se les asignan tareas mas complejas :D aunq igual de importantes
<stOrmBlast> esa es la funcion mas facil para empezar verdad?
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses cual es la diferencia en cuanto a Administrar a lista y moderarla??
<SergioMeneses> bueno les respondo en orden
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: no es la mas facil! ya q es un trabajo delicado... pero la experiencia manejando la comunidad y sabiendo que piensan es lo mas importante
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: el q modera... solo modera mensajes, el administrador de la lista tiene privilegios hasta para borrar la lista completa y a todos los vinculados a ella
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez estamos claros?
<JoseGutierrez> aahhh ok
<stOrmBlast> si
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora!
<SergioMeneses> vamos a hacer una taller!
<SergioMeneses> algo sencillito :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: vas a enseñarle a JoseGutierrez a administrar la documentacion de la wiki usando este canal! y yo le pregunto a ahora a JoseGutierrez  a ver si eres tan buen profesor como alumno!!! les parece?
<stOrmBlast> por mi np :P
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> oks stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez manos a la obra!!!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: dale... me quedo leyendolos
<stOrmBlast> ok
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches señor profesor storBlast
<stOrmBlast> bueno parcero empezamos , si te rajas hay tabla (A) xD
<stOrmBlast> primero abramos la pagina de ubuntu en wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> es la wiki del team
<stOrmBlast> siks
<stOrmBlast> ahora vamos a crear una pagina dentro de esa wiki
<stOrmBlast> lo primero que tenemos que tenener en cuanta es que el nombre de esa pagina que vamos a crear es que este disponible
<JoseGutierrez> pero como se crea dentro de esta misma wiki???
<stOrmBlast> como te dije primero vamos a mirar que el nombre que le quieras poner este disponible ... tienes algun nombre especifico que quieras darle ?
<JoseGutierrez> universidadescali
<stOrmBlast> vale
<stOrmBlast> entonces lo que hacemos para verificar que este disponible es esto:
<stOrmBlast> ponemos el nombre que queremos darle al final de la pagina de la wiki asi --->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/universidadescali
<stOrmBlast> la abriste ?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<stOrmBlast> esta disponible verdad?
<JoseGutierrez> se encuentra disponible para crearla es decir no ha sido utilizado universidadescali en esta wiki
<stOrmBlast> exacto :P
<JoseGutierrez> si
<stOrmBlast> entonces lo que haces para crear es darle a la opcion : Create new empty page
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<stOrmBlast> bueno una vez le das a esa opcion te sale la opcion para editarla verdad?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<stOrmBlast> bueno pon lo que queiras y dale guardar
<JoseGutierrez> listo ya esta
<stOrmBlast> vale, 
<stOrmBlast> bueno eso en cuanto a crearla ahora vamos a ver las acciones
<JoseGutierrez> pregunta....
<stOrmBlast> hazla :P
<JoseGutierrez> en caso de haber colocado un nombre a cierta pagina wiki pero se requiera quitarla o editar el nombre de la wiki como se hace???
<JoseGutierrez> ejemplo no se requiere la wiki universidadescali sino senacali como se cambia
<JoseGutierrez> sin necesidad de crear la senacali
<stOrmBlast> perfect
<JoseGutierrez> pero la pregunta es como se edita el nombre de la pagina o como se elimina una pagina wiki???
<stOrmBlast> bien primero vamos a cambairle el nombre
<stOrmBlast> entonces cuando la guardas despues te muestra el menu de : editar ... informacion .... mas acciones(menu desplegable) lo ves?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<stOrmBlast> bueno 
<stOrmBlast> dale click al acciones
<stOrmBlast> y buscas la de renombrar pagina
<JoseGutierrez> em el menu mas acciones aparece un listado
<stOrmBlast> la ves ?
<JoseGutierrez> si ok
<stOrmBlast> con eso renombras la pagina
<stOrmBlast> ahora para probarlo cambiale el nombre
<JoseGutierrez> me sale este mensaje al tratar de renombrar el nombre de la wiki
<JoseGutierrez> No tienes permisos para la acción RenamePage en esta página. 
<stOrmBlast> logeate
<JoseGutierrez> listo ya esta aparece ahora si senacali
<stOrmBlast> oks
<stOrmBlast> pasame el link 
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/senacali
<stOrmBlast> bien... alguna pregunta hasta ahi parce ?
<JoseGutierrez> las demas acciones que parecen en el menu cuando se deben utilizar como por ejemplo el que dice texto formato pecado???
<stOrmBlast> buena pregunta :-|
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : auxilio xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: que paso?
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez> las demas acciones que parecen en el menu cuando se deben utilizar como por ejemplo el que dice texto formato pecado???
<SergioMeneses> en donde dice eso?
<SergioMeneses> pecado?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez expliquensen
<SergioMeneses> jajja
<stOrmBlast> mmm estoy mirando pero no veo eso 
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos de curiosidad edite la wiki senacali y al guardarla aparecio esto como mensaje ,,Gracias Aportes Libros TUS. Se APRECIA tu Preocupación Por Los Detalles. Estado del Envío de e-mails de notificación: [Es] vudú kangarooo, davidc3, Hollman alarconj,-eu: Enviado por e-mail ok 
<JoseGutierrez> porque salen este tipo de mensajes??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: sencillo
<SergioMeneses> por cuestiones de seguridad
<SergioMeneses> pero vos tienes permiso de edicion completa
<SergioMeneses> asi q puedes editarla pero sige apareciendo el mensaje :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: imaginate si alguien coje y por error borra todo!!!
<JoseGutierrez> huy  seria cruel
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: eso!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: pero no entendi la pregunta anterior :S
<JoseGutierrez> pero hay forma de saber digamos quienes han editado ciertas wiki y en que dia y horarios??
<stOrmBlast> yo respondo :D
<stOrmBlast> si, cada vez que alguien crea una pagina a nosotros se nos envia una peticion, para aprovarla junto a la informacion que este ingreso a la pag
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses lo de la accione Texto formato pecado???
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: como asi pecado?
<stOrmBlast> parce yo esa opcion no la veo 
<stOrmBlast> solo veo testo sin formato
<stOrmBlast> texto**
<JoseGutierrez> cuando se esta en una wiki esta el menu de editar informacion y en el que dice mas acciones el que primero me aparece se llama texto formato pecado
<stOrmBlast> a mi solo me aparece texto sin foramto
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: a mi me aparece como a stOrmBlast jajaja
<JoseGutierrez> como como que soy el unico que tiene pecados encima jajaaj
<SergioMeneses> super raro :S
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: lol
<JoseGutierrez> stormBlast una cosa explicastes que cuando alguien crea una wiki se nos envia una peticion a nosotros para aprovarla pero en el caso yo cree senacali y no vi ninguna peticion ???
<stOrmBlast> eres de el concilio tienes permisos
<JoseGutierrez> ahhh ok
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ya capacitaste a JoseGutierrez ?
<stOrmBlast> falta una parte
<SergioMeneses> oks
<stOrmBlast> jose ?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<stOrmBlast> bueno por ultimo
<stOrmBlast> si quicieras crear : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/senacali/universidadcali como lo harias ?
<JoseGutierrez> si aparece que este disponible el nombre que en tu caso seria universidadescali
<JoseGutierrez> se da clic en el hipervinculo
<JoseGutierrez> Create new empty page
<stOrmBlast> exacto !
<JoseGutierrez> y despues se ingresa a editarla y por ultimo se guardan los cambios 
<stOrmBlast> bueno eso es para crear una pagina dentro de otra
<stOrmBlast> ahora ve a acciones y dale eliminar pagina
<JoseGutierrez> a la de senacali
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<stOrmBlast> si
<JoseGutierrez> pues universidadescali no existe
<stOrmBlast>  solo vas a eliminar las que has creado
<JoseGutierrez> ok quedo eliminada
<stOrmBlast> bien, bueno hasta ahi es loq ue se de la edicion de wiki, y creacion de paginas de wiki
<stOrmBlast> tienes preguntas ?
<JoseGutierrez> no por el momento
<stOrmBlast> oks
<stOrmBlast> :d
<stOrmBlast> sergioMeneses, done!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: q tal le fue con stOrmBlast ¿?
<JoseGutierrez> bien excelente
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno xD
<stOrmBlast> :d
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez lastimosamente tengo q decirles q es todo por hoy
<SergioMeneses> =(
<stOrmBlast> :(
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses una ultima pregunta
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: si?
<JoseGutierrez> como se hace pues he visto que ustedes muchas sabes en las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: no le entiendo la pregunta
<JoseGutierrez> muestran las conversaciones qwue se tuvieron por el canal
<SergioMeneses> jaja reformulela xD
<JoseGutierrez> como se hace esto??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: sigo sin entender?
<SergioMeneses> S:
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: explicate mejor
<JoseGutierrez> haber como me explico
<JoseGutierrez> como se hace para poder acceder a las conversaciones que se tuvieron en el canal???
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaaa
<JoseGutierrez> como para poder ver los temas tratados el dia de hoy, es posible???
<SergioMeneses> esa si es una pregunta clara!
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja sio estaba envolatado jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: por los logs
<SergioMeneses> este canal esta manejado por un bot que almacena todas las conversaciones
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseGutierrez> como se accede al bot
<SergioMeneses> asi manejamos mas claramente las reuniones
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: via web
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses la pag de Lp para actualizar firefox esta dañada ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: ya temuestro la interfaz
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast miren http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/12/%23ubuntu-co.html
<SergioMeneses> ese es el log del canal de ubuntu-co en una fecha dada
<SergioMeneses> si ven la fecha en la direccion
<stOrmBlast> si
<JoseGutierrez> si
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez ahora borren la direccion de izq a derecha hasta llegar al 12
<SergioMeneses> y pulsen enter
<SergioMeneses> ...si ven la lista de canales
<stOrmBlast> siks
<SergioMeneses> esos son los canales activos en esa fecha
<JoseGutierrez> no un momento
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez para sacar registros es solo jugar con las fechas de la direccion y listo...
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, tengo una duda externa a la capacitacion 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast busquen la direccion de esta reunion!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ahora
<stOrmBlast> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: estas con nosotros?
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos borre lo que dijo SergioMeneses de izquierda a derecha y me abre google
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseGutierrez> como si estuviera buscando esto 12/%23ubuntu-co.html
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: no... esperate
<SergioMeneses> jajajaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: oups
<SergioMeneses> borralo desde de la otra izquierda xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
 * SergioMeneses tiene ya sueño xD
<stOrmBlast> no la veo registrada la de hoy
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, no veo como entrar a log de ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseGutierrez> pero ahi esta pero el canal ubuntu-co y el de ubuntu-co-meeting???
<stOrmBlast> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/30/
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez 
<SergioMeneses> miren
<SergioMeneses> los servidores manejan horario internacional 
<SergioMeneses> conocido como UTC
<SergioMeneses> resulta que hoy no es hoy... 
<SergioMeneses> sino mañana!!
<SergioMeneses> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/05/01/
<SergioMeneses> entren en ese enlace al canal ubuntu-co
<stOrmBlast> ya
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<stOrmBlast> pero no sale u-co-meeting 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: tienes idea de porq?
<stOrmBlast> no es canal official para soporte ?
<stOrmBlast> osea canal publico o algo asi ?
<JoseGutierrez> pero igual cualquir persona tiene acceso a el
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast aveces los logs no aparecen al instante
<SergioMeneses> y suelen demorarse en aparecer
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo si se tiene mucho movimiento
<stOrmBlast> ahhh
<JoseGutierrez> pero solo se observan los log de ubuntu-co y no los de ubuntu-co-meeting??
<m4v> stOrmBlast: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<m4v> SergioMeneses: ^
<m4v> SergioMeneses: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org no corre más
<SergioMeneses> m4v: oks
<SergioMeneses> gracias!
<stOrmBlast> wow  gracias :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/01/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<SergioMeneses> m4v: nos vemos en la open week!
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses tengo un problema en el pc de el man que te digo :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez alguna duda? 
<stOrmBlast> nope por ahora
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ahora por el ubuntu-co
<m4v> esperemos
<stOrmBlast> oks
<stOrmBlast> me dices cuando
<JoseGutierrez> no tengo dudas en el momento
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez bueno es todo por hoy!
<SergioMeneses> espero q les haya servido lo que discutimos hoy
<SergioMeneses> :D
<stOrmBlast> Gracias SergioMeneses exelente inicio \o/
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: JoseGutierrez por la lista de correos de concilio estamo en contacto para la proxima reunión, les parece?
<stOrmBlast> de una1
<JoseGutierrez> de verdad SergioMeneses gracias por todo que pases feliz noche
<JoseGutierrez> la capacitacion continua los sabados??
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses te espero por u-co es un problema con firefox para actualizar
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: stOrmBlast les confirmo por la lista! 
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<stOrmBlast> ok
<SergioMeneses> para la proxima reunión... bueno vamos al otro canal
<tlc-zero> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-26
<andres__> hola
<andres__> hay alguien
<Cuero> Hola comunidad podrían informarme ¿por que recomiendan instalar Ubuntu 12.04?
<Cuero> 64 bits
<Cuero> tengo instalado Ubuntu 11.10 32 bits
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-28
<GordonSys> HEY!
<GordonSys> Noobz
<GordonSys> NOOOOOOOOOOBS
<GordonSys> ENTONCES
<GordonSys> JUGAMOS AL HAK BALL??
<GordonSys> SU PAGINA "Sux"
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-29
<Moba> hola  buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-25
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches BartOC3 JulianMorales10
<JHOSMAN> #UnMomento Linaporras o.O xD
<BartOC3> Buenas noches JHOSMAN JulianMorales10 Linaporras
<Linaporras> buenas noches
<Linaporras> eh aver maría Jhosman, cuando puedo, normalmente soy puntual, pero tú si me tienes en un concept off jajaj
<BrayanBautista> Buenas Noches JHOSMAN JulianMorales10 Linaporras BartOC3
<Linaporras> Hello BrayanBautista
<Linaporras> :p
<BartOC3> Buenas noches BrayanBautista
 * JHOSMAN jajajaja xD :P 
<JulianMorales10> Buenas noche BrayaBautista bienvenido
<BrayanBautista> Gracias
<Fernando_Giraldo> Buenas noches
<Linaporras> Fernado Giraldo Buenas noches... ultimamente si que me acuerdo del eje cafetero (todo el día me hablan paisa, bueno armenio o como se diga XD)
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, Amaeth BrayanBautista JHOSMAN , JulianMorales10 , Linaporras  matc
<BartOC3> Buenas noches Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje y eso Linaporras ?
<Linaporras> jajaja q llegó un profesional de Armenia, y me rio todo el día jejejeej
<JulianMorales10> Buenas noches Fernando_Giraldo
<JHOSMAN> He adicionado un punto a la agenda del día de hoy
<JHOSMAN> habemos cuorum
<JHOSMAN> empezamos?
<BartOC3> adelante JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> quien modera?
<Fernando_Giraldo> Linaporras,
<BartOC3> +1 Fernando_Giraldo
<JulianMorales10> Que pena con todos, se vale decir que no se nada.
<JulianMorales10> disculpen
<JHOSMAN> +1 Fernando_Giraldo  :P
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: puedes?
<Linaporras> puedo?
<Linaporras> ah ba
<Linaporras> si listo pues
<JHOSMAN> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/581/detail/
<Linaporras> Bueno el primer punto sería la UbuconL
<Linaporras> A
<Linaporras> porque el del video está aplazado
<Linaporras> entonces Bart tienes la palabra (el IRC)
<Linaporras> y Oscar no está acá
<BartOC3> Bueno varios puntos...respecto a ese punto.
<Linaporras> para lo del video de Sergio....
<BartOC3> 1. Toca realizar un video de invitacion por parte de UbuntuColombia a UbuConLA 2013
<BrayanBautista> En esa parte no seria bueno que nos colaborara cobric ?
<BartOC3> 2. Ya SergioMeneses envio correo con las novedades de UbuConLA 2014 - Colombia
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja
<JHOSMAN> Será q el video, no lo puede hacer el "contacto" de ubuntu co?
<BartOC3> el 1 punto se cuadro que todos los equipos participantes enviaran un video.. ya Venezuela envio su video..
<Fernando_Giraldo> muy buen correo SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN,  el de venezuela lo realizo el contacto de ubuntu ve
<Linaporras> Yo le dije a Bart x mail que lo que podríamos hacer es que se graben videos en los flisoles y luegohagamos una composición
<JHOSMAN> el contacto de UCO es Andres Mujica :P
<Linaporras> entonces sería hacer la convocatoria, si están de acuerdos
<Linaporras> si señor Jhosman
<JHOSMAN> Señora Linaporras +1 por la idea del FLisol =)
<BartOC3> +1 Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> pero será que nos queda tiempo con todo ese "movimiento"
<Linaporras> jum..  ps toca encargar a alguien... nada que hacer;...
<BartOC3> o con fotos..
<Linaporras> el tema está en llevar la cam... y yap... a fotos si eso salen jejejjeje :p
<JHOSMAN> debe ser mejor video
<Linaporras> sip
<JHOSMAN> pero pues tenemos dos opciones una grabaciones en el flisol o la otra el contacto
<JHOSMAN> veo mejor la del contacto
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> mas facil
<Linaporras> ps sería invitar a todos los flisoles para el tema del video....
<JHOSMAN> no hay q hacer nada raro
<Linaporras> hum es más chévere la de los flisoles... xq no intentamos esa primero?
<BartOC3> me parece perfecto Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> o hagamos los dos
<JHOSMAN> :D
<BartOC3> Perfecto JHOSMAN
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<Linaporras> bueno quien se encarga de la convocatoria para los flisoles.... ?
<JHOSMAN> Es enviar un correo
<JHOSMAN> yo lo envio
<JHOSMAN> =)
<BartOC3> y Linaporras  del video final ?
<Linaporras> (nota yo modero, pero las tareas... ash no alcanzo a pasarlas a la Wiki :s ahí, si necesito una ayudita)
<Linaporras> le decimos a Cobric :)
<BrayanBautista> SI
<BartOC3> Quien seria el responsable de esa tarea...
 * SergioMeneses se integra a la conversacion
<JulianMorales10> Hola saben si esta semana hay reunion de frisol en  medellin
<Linaporras> Bueno hum... es q eso toca hacerlo ya, xq pasado mañana ya hay flisoles
<BrayanBautista> si es verdad lina el viernes es el de la nacho
<Linaporras> y toca contactar a cada ciudad a parte de lista de correo y redes sociales...
<Fernando_Giraldo> JulianMorales10, sobre flisol Medellin hablemos por #ubuntu-co
<Linaporras> bueno en vista de tanto voluntario la hago yo :p
<JulianMorales10> gracias
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<BartOC3> +1 Linaporras
<BartOC3> xD
<Linaporras> TAREA 1: convocar video de todos los FLISoLes de Colombia
<Linaporras> Bart
<SergioMeneses> porque este año no salio la convocatoria a solicitar material para las ciudades?
<Linaporras> enlazame a los videso que ya mandaron y dinos que te gustaría como de contenido
<BartOC3> Linaporras, solo Venezuela ha enviado.... yo te envio una pautas... que mandaron....
<Linaporras> de hecho varias ciudades ya solicitaron Sergio, pero no estoy muy enterdada de todo; eso por una parte, y por otra ya se habia mandado pendones el año pasado y ps  material full no hay ( a propósito no se sabe si a Andrés le llegaron CDS)
<Linaporras> oks estoypendiente Bart
<Linaporras> POrfa Bart continúa con el tema UbuconLA
<SergioMeneses> si Linaporras pero siempre se hacia un llamado por material, para eso es la wiki de las ciudades q participan en el flisol pues a esas era a las cuales se les enviaba material, bueno eso ya murio a estas fechas
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  :P ya hice la tarea 1 jaja
<BartOC3> para terminar por ahora el temade UbuConLA vamos a realizar reuniones semanales.. para el tema.. se informara por la lista de correo...
<Fernando_Giraldo> por acá todavía hay tiempo de recibir material, el flisol es el 4 XD
<Linaporras> Nota para Bart importante q digas que quieres de contenido en el video... y Jhos toca mirar quien es el repre de ubuntu en cada ciudad y contactarlo...
<JHOSMAN> eso lo hice ya
<JHOSMAN> ya lo hice**
<BartOC3> perfecto Linaporras
<Linaporras> wow eficiente...
<Linaporras> y las reuniones en que día y hora se realizarán Bart
<Linaporras> ?
<Linaporras> y los objetivos de las mismas?
<BartOC3> Linaporras, con SergioMeneses  estamos revisando ese tema para informar asi como se envio el correo pasado...
<SergioMeneses> bueno los objetivos son claros - la organizacion
<SergioMeneses> el horario se esta definiendo ya q la idea es incluir mas miembros
<BartOC3> +1 SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> Eso es todo por ahora Linaporras  en cuanto a UbuConLA
<Linaporras> sugiero un Doodle con las personas que estamos interesadas en participar para definir el horario
<Linaporras> y tener en cuenta que en una seana no se logran muchos resultados...
<Linaporras> Jhosman tienes la palabra para hablar del dominio y del hosting
<JHOSMAN> Bueno Linaporras :P
<Linaporras> Sabemos que se solucionó, pero los detalles
<JHOSMAN> El dominio ya fue renovado por un año adicional (pago que realizó "Magifab")
<JHOSMAN> está de nuevo apuntando al servidor destinado para la web
<JHOSMAN> ahora, he generado un bug nuevo para que sea resuelto por los hostmaster's de Canonical
<Linaporras> y que paso con Alarcón?
<JHOSMAN> para que www.ubuntu-co.org apunte al servidor
<JHOSMAN> para poder generar una migración de dominios para el proximo año
<JHOSMAN> y no depender del .COM
<JHOSMAN> Pueden revisar el Bug en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb/+bug/1168471
<JHOSMAN> ya escribí correo a los hostmaster's de Caninical pero aún no me dan respuesta
<JHOSMAN> con respecto al Pago que indicó Julian Alarcón por 5 años quedó en pausa, por el mismo motivo...
<Linaporras> hum... oks
<Linaporras> Sigue el tema de lineamientos del concilio, pero Mujica no  está :s
<Linaporras> lo aplazamos?
 * JHOSMAN o/ FIN =) 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el bug esta mal reportado =/
<SergioMeneses> esta apuntando a un proyecto local, por eso no tiene visibilidad
<Linaporras> jum... :o
<BartOC3> Linaporras,  antes de seguir demos la palabra a SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: queda pendiente, mas no aplazado... (continúa en seguimient)
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: no se por que está mal reportado, que cambios se requienre en el Bug?
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a los sysadmin, es mejor entrar al canal y hablar con ellos directamente... sino nunca le contestan, le digo por experiencia
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, volverlo a hacer... en un ambito global, mejor no se mate con eso, como le dije hable con el sysadmin... eso no requiere un bug
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: cual es el canal? nunca lo encontré y no me quisieron decir...
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: ya envié correo a hostmaster@canonical.com pero no me dieron respuesta
<JHOSMAN> el año pasado lo hicieron, esta vez aún no
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, entonces no ha hablado
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬ que ya envié mail
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, quien le dio ese correo?
<JHOSMAN> lo encontré
<JHOSMAN> y lo tenía hace muuucho tiempo
<SergioMeneses> enviar un email no es hablar con alguien, aqui andamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<Linaporras> Sergio no puedes ayudarnos con eso
<SergioMeneses> ya me consigo el contacto, ya vengo
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: que no me cree de la gestión que hice el año pasado con respuestas?
<JHOSMAN> Bueno: esta es la gestión del año pasado y "si hablé con alguien" http://i.imgur.com/lsL6HHn.png
<Linaporras> hjeje esperemos un min a sergio
<Linaporras> jeje
<SergioMeneses> listo! es #canonical-sysadmin alli pregunta
<JHOSMAN> ok gracias SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> dejamos el punto en continuará... sigamos con el siguiente
<SergioMeneses> eso si en horario de UK, todos deben andar durmiendo ahora
<BartOC3> Linaporras, ponga como tarea el seguimiento la pagina..
<JHOSMAN> next
<Linaporras> Oks
<Linaporras> jejeje
<Linaporras> Entonces Tarea para Sergio :D
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, no no no
<SergioMeneses> por eso no soy del concilio.... 0 tareas para mi
<Linaporras> Bueno  antes de hablar del punto del FLISoL me parece oportuno abordar el punto de recomendaciones de Sergio Meneses
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: tarea pa me
<Linaporras> (yo no era del concilio y me dejaban tareas... :o )
<JHOSMAN> cosas locas ... next!
<Linaporras> Buerno ta bien, Jhos y Sergio coordinan entre ellos eso, el encargado es Jhos
<Linaporras> Entonces como dije recomendacions de sergio
<Linaporras> antes de hablar del flisol
<Linaporras> SergioMeneses
<Linaporras> se durmió?
<BartOC3> el 1° punto que toca SergioMeneses  me parece que se deberia implementar..
<Linaporras> Buenas
<Linaporras> mmm bueno yo leí el correo.. estoy de acuerdo... y creo que hay q implementar, frente al book eso es pedirlse a Mujica y ya...
<Linaporras> y ps que el nos amplie en eso cuando despierte...
<Linaporras> BUeno Ahora si tema: FLISoL
<Linaporras> en orden, pidan la palabra, porfavor
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, el tema de material?
<JHOSMAN> Andres Mujica no nos ha dicho nada
<Linaporras> preocupa, pero ps Mujica no ha dicho nada...
<JHOSMAN> le podrias llamar a preguntar q dijo Canonical?
<Linaporras> entonces toca mirar si hacemos una colecta o q... hum
<JHOSMAN> si se aprovó o no
<Linaporras> pera ps
<JHOSMAN> para buscar un plan B
 * JHOSMAN Plan B hacer vaca xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> jum
<Fernando_Giraldo> esta duro eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> sin material
<Fernando_Giraldo> estamos mal acostumbrados
<Linaporras> si ahi si nos fregaron...
<Linaporras> :s
<BartOC3> Pero no creo que llegue para los flisol...
<Linaporras> ps sip pero nop...
<Linaporras> :s
<Fernando_Giraldo> idem
<Linaporras> ps yo creo q va toco hacer vaca
<Fernando_Giraldo> y si hacemos vaca seria para que?
<Linaporras> xq ademas no contesto el inge mujica
<Linaporras> CDrililis
<Linaporras> y DVDrilis
<BartOC3> Linaporras, pero ya serian para los demas eventos...
<Linaporras> y ps el diseño de los flayers o volantes...
 * SergioMeneses tiene una pregunta
<Linaporras> ps de hecho no xq hoy o manana sale 13.04...
<Linaporras> ajá
<Linaporras> (pero si deberíamos hacer una vaca para el futuro)
<Linaporras> NO SE DUERMAN
<SergioMeneses> porque dicen que lo del material es cosa de AndresMujica? porque ustdes no hicieron la solicitud y que andres solo tuviera q enviar el mail con mayor anticipacion?
<Linaporras> Ps andres solo tuvo que enviar el mail...
<Linaporras> pero ps tienes razón en q fallamos en planificar...
<SergioMeneses> np de eso se aprende
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: si se hizo la solicitud de parte de UCO a Canonical y por ejemplo Cali y Bogotá si pidió material
<Linaporras> pero creo q estamos en las mismas xq no haynada....
<Fernando_Giraldo> y que les dijeron JHOSMAN
<Fernando_Giraldo> ?
<Linaporras> anyway ya no podemos mirar hacia atras sobre lo q no se hizo... x lo menos para bta habrá q hacer vaca para quemar CDs...
<Linaporras> en Medellín?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: el "concilio" o ha dado respuesta a ninguna ciudad :P Tarea de Andres MUjica
<SergioMeneses> no discuto en eso... solo no hay material oficial, hay que mirar que paso luego
<JHOSMAN> Entonces PlanB
<Linaporras> andrew dijo q habia alguna dificultad xq alguien habia pedido y no habai recibid.. eso fue algo viejo
<Linaporras> si toca vaca
<Linaporras> Jhos...
<Linaporras> coordinar en cada ciudad../ y diseñar el flayer...
<Linaporras> y
<Linaporras> yap
<Linaporras> Tarea para los dos, te parece?
<JHOSMAN> Umm
<JHOSMAN> bueno
<JHOSMAN> next
<Linaporras> el  modulo de descarga Jhos
<Linaporras> lo pusiste en la agenda
 * JHOSMAN hablo 
<Linaporras> tienes la pababra
<JHOSMAN> El día de mañana saben es el lanzamiento de Raring
<JHOSMAN> ya tengo lista una imagen para el modulo de descargas
<JHOSMAN> ver www.ubuntu-co.com/down
<JHOSMAN> y pues el día de mañana tengo clases de 8AM a 8PM
<JHOSMAN> sin derecho a descanso
<JHOSMAN> y en la universidad no me puedo conectar por FTP al servidor (por el proxy)
<JHOSMAN> quien de aqui sabe sobre transnferencias de archivos?
<JHOSMAN> la idea es subir los nuevos archivos (y editar el HTML de las descargas con los nuevos enlaces que al momento no están disponibles) y subirlos al FTP de UCO
<BartOC3> yo ,JHOSMAN  pero mañana tengo trabajo de campo asi que no voy a estar conectado..
<Linaporras> :s
<Linaporras> antonces?
<Linaporras> Sergio
<Linaporras> help
<Linaporras> us
<Linaporras> Brayan
<Linaporras> Help us
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: no tiene libre al medio día?
<JHOSMAN> creo que se lanza al medio día
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no se si pueda... porque no se a que horas sera el lanzamiento
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo tampoco creo poder
<Fernando_Giraldo> mucho trabajo
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ni se han construido las isos finales... aun andan molestando con eso :S
<JHOSMAN> es una tarea que no ocupa mas de 5 minutos
<JHOSMAN> solo editar y acomodar un HTML con PHP incluido
<JHOSMAN> y subir una imagen
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, subalo de una
<SergioMeneses> y se hace la publicidad mañana
<Linaporras> manana no creo poder...
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo de menos
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: pero no conozco el nombre/ruta de las nuevas ISOS
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> las rutas son invariables
<SergioMeneses> :)
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN, voy a estar por los pueblos de bolivar.. es dificil..
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: me podría regalar la ruta de la ISO entonces?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, cambie solo el key-name a raring y sale
<JHOSMAN> http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo esa es la de raring
<JHOSMAN> sin la primera parte
<JHOSMAN> (mirror.as......)
<SergioMeneses> esa es la precise
<JHOSMAN> cuan será la de Raring
<JHOSMAN> y el nombre que le dejarán al archivo ISO
<JHOSMAN> ese es el problema
<SergioMeneses> mire lo q le ando escribiendo
<SergioMeneses> son los mismos
<SergioMeneses> cambie precise por raring y el key-name... key-name son los numeros 12.04 a 13.04
<SergioMeneses> ..sino suba eso ya el viernes o jueves en la noche
<JHOSMAN> ok entonces así lo dejaré esta noche
<Linaporras> jajajaj
<JHOSMAN> con el modulo nuevo
<SergioMeneses> eso no es relevante
<JHOSMAN> y espero que los nombres de las ISOS no cambien =S
<JHOSMAN> a lo que indica SergioMeneses
<Linaporras> bueno listo entonces con eso podemos dar x terminada la reunión de esta noche :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> muchas gracias
<Linaporras> Sergio debe saber bien esas cosillas...
<Linaporras> que descansen todos...
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo:
<Fernando_Giraldo> señor
<JHOSMAN> puede hacer el informe? :P
<Linaporras> Abrazos pa todos
<Linaporras> !
<Linaporras> mmm si me dan hasta el domingo lo hago yop...
<SergioMeneses> ustedes no leyeron lo q envie no?
<SergioMeneses> sabian q ubuntu-co-bot hace las actas automaticamente?
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo lo podría poner para el sabado
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces es lo mismo
<Fernando_Giraldo> SergioMeneses, yo leí
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero tengo que entender como funciona
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, todo esta en la wiki :)
<Linaporras> ( tengo q leer al respecto :s )
<Fernando_Giraldo> idem
<Fernando_Giraldo> a leer entonces
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, ++
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-24
<ofprieto2> Hola todos buena noche
<ofprieto2> SergioMeneses: tiene un buen cliente android de irc?
<SergioMeneses> hola
<SergioMeneses> costales, ping
<JairoSerrano> Srs
<SergioMeneses> don JairoSerrano saludos
<JairoSerrano> Como vamos?
<ofprieto> hay problemas de conexion daa
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, eso parece
<ofprieto> es a las 9
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, ?
<hugocastalleda> hola ya empezaron
<SergioMeneses> saludos hugocastalleda !
<SergioMeneses> andamos a la espera de mas participantes
<ofprieto> creo q la cita era a las 9 jejeje ando desde un celular
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, cual cita?
<SergioMeneses> hugocastalleda, vos sos nuevo por aqui cierto?
<ofprieto> perdon reunion
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, la del concilio si, ahora tenemos reunion de la ubuconla
<hugocastalleda>  jaimerave como anda todo
<ofprieto> entendido.
<SergioMeneses> brb5min
<sergiomenesess> CarlosNeyPastor: ofprieto JairoSerrano nos tocara esperar y re-organizar la reunion
<JairoSerrano> que paso?
<sergiomenesess> pues no han llegado
<JairoSerrano> vale, avisan entonces, quedo atento!
<ofprieto> hola
<PabloRubianes> sergiomenesess, la reunion es ahora o ya fue?
<PabloRubianes> tengo un lio de utc importante
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches comunidad!!
<sergiomenesess> buenas chino
<sergiomenesess> aqui esperando todavia
<sergiomenesess> saludos PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> aqui es medio tarde ya asi que en 40 min me voy a dormir
<PabloRubianes> si arranca antes estoy por aca
<sergiomenesess> PabloRubianes: la reunion era hace una hora jeje
<PabloRubianes> y saluods
<PabloRubianes> no hay 3 horas con uruguay?
<PabloRubianes> pense que era hace 20 min
<PabloRubianes> que hora es ahi?
<sergiomenesess> aqui son las 21:21
<andresmujicaz> una vez mas lo digo... las zonas horarias deben eliminarse.  deberíamos utilizar únicamente UTC sin importar donde estemos. Eso ahorraría mucho mucho dinero
<andresmujicaz> y tiempo.
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> si es un lio
<andresmujicaz> mark my words... antes de 10 años no existirán...
<andresmujicaz> ya vengo
<jhosmanNexus> estare en modo lectura
<jhosmanNexus> aun no estoy en casa
<sergiomenesess> jajajaja
<sergiomenesess> disq modo lextura q es eso? en mi epoca asistias o no
<sergiomenesess> PabloRubianes: toca entonces reprogramar, no hay lio
<sergiomenesess> ahora se supone q hay reunion del concilio de uco aqui
<PabloRubianes> para nada
<PabloRubianes> la semana que viene la hacemos la reunion
<PabloRubianes> igual tengo algunas cosas que no termine para ver con vos luego
<jhosmanNexus> ando en la calle
<jhosmanNexus> :P
<PabloRubianes> y hay que ver si hacemos esas modificaciones
<PabloRubianes> en el sitio
<sergiomenesess> PabloRubianes: si eso se necesita, ya la otra semana completo el arte
<PabloRubianes> sergiomenesess, eso se necesita cuanto antes :)
<sergiomenesess> si claro pero esperando las mejoras xD
<sergiomenesess> PabloRubianes: por cierto har q revisar lo del LC tambien lo q envio Bhavani
<PabloRubianes> sergiomenesess, si
<sergiomenesess> andresmujicaz: BrayanBautista jhosmanNexus bueno y nuestra reunion?
<andresmujicaz> aqui estoy atento ...
<sergiomenesess> andresmujicaz: asi ando yo... quien era el moderador?
<jhosmanNexus> npi
<sergiomenesess> bueno nos vemos en 15 dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-26
<Ubuntero|83494> Hola?
<Ubuntero|83494> ??
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-04-26
<Fori> Jcqr123: formemos nuestro propio ubuntu colombia con juegos de azar y mujerzuelas
<Jcqr123> Jajajajaja
<Jcqr123> Ola ke asen
<Fori> nada CarlosNeyPastor es un bot
<Fori> voy a otorgarme +o
<Jcqr123> O.o
<Jcqr123> ???
